# Part time job 20$/h



## babo (Sep 7, 2010)

Would you like to earn money by editing English documents or translating documents from French/German/Spainish/Chinese/Korean to English?



If you would like to know more, please contact me duyentham_94atyahoodotcom


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, I'm interested in that. I can speak German too. You can message me the details here, to my mailbox. Thank you


----------

